# Ford 3600



## Chucks ford (Sep 16, 2021)

I've been driving tractors for 60 years but never a 3600. I have one now I'm trying to connect , a splitter I built, to the auxiliary hydraulic valve under the seat. My problem is the valve says lift and drop so which is the pressure side? After connecting, the way I thought, it acted odd. I was told already never too old to learn, thanks for any help. Charlie


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good Morning Charlie, welcome to the tractor forum.

Can you post a picture of the auxiliary valve you refer to? I would guess the "lift" side is the pressure side and the "drop" side is gravity return. If this is the case, you can stroke out your cylinder, but there is no return.


----------



## Nic99 (Jul 1, 2021)

Greetings Chuck.

I am the new owner of a 3600 myself. 1979 model.
I'm trying to learn as much about my tractor as I can.....from a mechanical perspective.
I've attached a image from my service manual.
Does this look like the aux valve you're referencing?


----------



## Chucks ford (Sep 16, 2021)

My 3600 is a mid eighties and the valve looks different. The valve has double or single cylinder positions by moving the handle forward od backward. My problem is the double action side says lift and drop but using lift as pressure it seems wrong. Hope this helps. Befuddled Chuck


----------



## Chucks ford (Sep 16, 2021)

Meant to include pictures


----------



## Nic99 (Jul 1, 2021)

I would tend to agree with @sixbales that the "lift" port would be the pressure side while the "drop" port would be the relief side.
Since you mentioned a splitter, I'll make the assumption that what you're connecting is your splitting wedge cylinder.
I would also assume you'd want to be in the "single cylinder" mode on your valve since there should be no reason to apply oil flow to your 3 point lifting cylinder while splitting logs.
You also mentioned that after you did the connection, it behaved "odd".
Could you elaborate on that?
Is your splitting cylinder just not providing enough ram pressure to split a log?


----------

